# New graphics card and  bottleneck query. Help needed.



## phrick (May 16, 2015)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: Tagan Stonerock 600 Watts SMPS.

2. What is your budget?
Ans: Rs. 23k (absolute max)

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans: never less than 1920x1080. Although I might downsample from 2560x1440.

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: AMD FX 6300 @ 4.2GHz
         Kingston Hyper X 1600MHz 2x4GB
         Gainward GTX 660 Ti
         AOC i2276VWM
=========================================
Please Read:
I was considering a Radeon R9 290 from ibhejo for Rs. 22k; how much do you think would it get bottlenecked by my FX 6300 4.2GHz. Also, I am willing to get it to 4.5GHz or 4.6GHz if it would help lessen the bottleneck. Please recomment the graphics card assuming my FX 6300 @ 4.5GHz.
And if it helps I play single player only.
Thank you.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 16, 2015)

Add another 5k and buy this:

Zotac GTX 970 4GB -27214.

Link:ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 4GB - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com


----------



## phrick (May 16, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Add another 5k and buy this:
> 
> Zotac GTX 970 4GB -27214.
> 
> Link:ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 4GB - Buy Graphics Card Online @ Best Prices on Snapdeal.com



Thank you bssunil for prompt reply. Did you read my query? I only do have just an FX 6300 cpu, wouldn't you think a GTX 970 would bottleneck it more than the R9 290, I was thinking of getting from ibhejo? Do you think the GTX 970 you recommended to hold well  with my FX 6300 @ 4.5GHz?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 16, 2015)

phrick said:


> Thank you bssunil for prompt reply. Did you read my query? I only do have just an FX 6300 cpu, wouldn't you think a GTX 970 would bottleneck it more than the R9 290, I was thinking of getting from ibhejo? Do you think the GTX 970 you recommended to hold well  with my FX 6300 @ 4.5GHz?



It will hold well if it is OCed to 4.5Ghz I think or wait for other members suggestions...


The FX-6300 equals an i5 2500K, and performs better with games that  utilize all 6 cores, so it should be fine for gaming, might  benefit from a good overclock of 4.5Ghz to 5Ghz.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2015)

first go through this thread as it seems spending on 970 with fx300 is not recommended.
*forums.geforce.com/default/topic/810578/stuttering-on-gtx-970-with-amd-fx-6300-/

 [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION],from above link


> The FX-6300 equals an i5 2500K, and performs better with games that utilize all 6 cores, so it should still be fine for gaming, might benefit from a good overclock though.


just a coincidence or that was your source too,just curious.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 16, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> first go through this thread as it seems spending on 970 with fx300 is not recommended.
> *forums.geforce.com/default/topic/810578/stuttering-on-gtx-970-with-amd-fx-6300-/
> 
> @bssunil ,from above link
> ...



No I knew that FX 6300 equals i5 2500K when overclocked to 4.5Ghz as I myself used to have FX8320 overclocked to 4.6Ghz in 2013.


----------



## himanshu_game (May 16, 2015)

Gainward gtx 970 is available for ~23k in Nehru Place.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 16, 2015)

660 ti is already a good card . overclocking your cpu might yield better(but could be smaller) increment in fps. which mobo do you have?


----------



## phrick (May 18, 2015)

bssunil said:


> It will hold well if it is OCed to 4.5Ghz I think or wait for other members suggestions...
> 
> 
> The FX-6300 equals an i5 2500K, and performs better with games that  utilize all 6 cores, so it should be fine for gaming, might  benefit from a good overclock of 4.5Ghz to 5Ghz.



Will definitely try for 4.5GHz with a better cooler but not 5 GHz that should be impossible with my motherboard.


whitestar_999 said:


> first go through this thread as it seems spending on 970 with fx300 is not recommended.
> *forums.geforce.com/default/topic/810578/stuttering-on-gtx-970-with-amd-fx-6300-/
> 
> [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION],from above link
> ...


Whitestar I am on a tight budget but would still like to upgrade, I know there would be bottleneck but the guy on your link was @4GHz and I would definitely be 4.5GHz or more; do you think the oc would lessen that bottleneck?
I really want to upgrade but a new cpu/mobo from Intel is just out of reach for me. I can live with a little stutter; what do you suggest?



himanshu_game said:


> Gainward gtx 970 is available for ~23k in Nehru Place.


Is that so? That less! Would you by any means know the model of the gtx970: is it the phantom version. Heard its furmark proof (?)


rijinpk1 said:


> 660 ti is already a good card . overclocking your cpu might yield better(but could be smaller) increment in fps. which mobo do you have?


I have the Asus M5A97 R2.0 motherboard.


----------



## himanshu_game (May 18, 2015)

phrick said:


> Will definitely try for 4.5GHz with a better cooler but not 5 GHz that should be impossible with my motherboard.
> 
> Whitestar I am on a tight budget but would still like to upgrade, I know there would be bottleneck but the guy on your link was @4GHz and I would definitely be 4.5GHz or more; do you think the oc would lessen that bottleneck?
> I really want to upgrade but a new cpu/mobo from Intel is just out of reach for me. I can live with a little stutter; what do you suggest?
> ...



Its not the phantom version i suppose. Its there in the Cost to Cost price list for 22.9k before taxes. You may be able to find the card at a lower price if you search in the market.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 19, 2015)

if you are sure about oc & on a very tight budget then it seems alright.


----------



## phrick (May 24, 2015)

Could someone say, if this price for Asus Strix 970 is including taxes?
ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 970 Review | Digit.in
Thank you!


----------

